# 2007 OGF Open Crappie Tournament



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

*Delaware State Park Marina*
*Saturday, May 12th 2007*​ 
*Click HERE for details and online registration!!*​ 
*Stay tuned to this thread for registration confirmations*​ 

1. Buckeye Ron & Fred McCafferty - Big Fish
2. Misfit & Toad - Big Fish
3. Trucked & Wayne - Big Fish
4. ShakeDown & Big Daddy - Big Fish
5. Sowbelly & Fishslim - Big Fish
6. Ron Kasper & Tom Banyas - Big Fish
7. Mark Boyer & Mike Boyer - Big Fish
8. Robert Beverly & Chris Everson - Big Fish
9. Dennis Stone & Katie Stone - Big Fish
10. Tony Bornhorst & Scott Sutherland- Big Fish
11. Tim Markel & George Markel *No Big Fish
12. DaleM & Randy - Big Fish
13. Jim Hoffman & Bob Scoonover - Big Fish
14. Richard & Kathleen Kuhn - Big Fish
15. Wave Warrior & Billybob7059 - Big Fish
16. Walter Pantea & Joey Pantea - Big Fish
17. Dennis Collier & James Doughty - Big Fish
18. Chris Frost & Kenny Combs - Big Fish
19. Kyle Dixon & Anthony Collura - Big Fish
20. Dan Elko & Robert Elko - Big Fish
21. Brian Smead & Patty Smead - Big Fish
22. Tim Walls & Parrothead - Big Fish
23. Albert Miller & Barry Schench - Big Fish
24. Danny Pyles & Bruce Runyon *No Big Fish*
25. Allen Graves & Mark Graves - Big Fish
26. Joe Snyder & James Snyder *No Big Fish*
27. Mike O'Neal & Partner *No Big Fish*
28. Bill Tuck & Partner *No Big Fish*
29. Bryan Morgan & Jonathon Morgan - Big Fish
30. Rattletraprex & DDaddyDawg - Big Fish
31. Beatsworking & Mike Tomlinson - Big Fish
32. Charles Huston & George Andrews -Big Fish
33. Al Wilcoxen & Cecil Cosby *No big fish*(owes $5.00)
34. Kyle Kochheiser & Scott Webb - Big Fish
35. Swollengoat & Littleking *No big fish*
36. John Schafer & Kenny Schafer -Big Fish
37. Reeldirty1 (single) - Big Fish
38. Nightprowler (single) - *No big fish*
39. William Eaken & Gage Markel - *No Big Fish* 
40. John Burley & Darcie Briggs - Big Fish


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

bring it on 
i'm so ready for those spring crappies


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I am already there 
Ron


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations to Ron Gibson, he is boat #1. Received his entry today. 
Ron you read this PM me your address and phone please so I can get you listed.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Is the shore fishing decent at Delaware? I've never fished there before, but I am intruiged!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah it is actually. A lot of guys shore fish Del, as it has some great bank access.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ooooohhhhhhhh,,,,,,,,,ccrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaappppppiiiiiieeeeeeeeee, there nothin better then seeing the:G run like hell to the side, soon as i get paid friday, ill sign up


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

dang...thats the weekend before my vacation to fletchers...


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

can't wait gotta go home and download the pay pal this year sure did have a blast there last year


----------



## Tony B. (Feb 15, 2005)

Awesome time last year...met some great people and outstanding fishermen!!
It is almost and I mean almost as cold outside now as it was at the Crappie tournament two years ago. Thanks for the May dates!!!!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

two years ago was brutal! Last year and this year I have been deployed, so I will have to wait until the '08 tourny.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Well keep the lights on for ya Kevin.

Yeah, 2 years ago....WOW. Ranks in the top 3 of the worst conditions I've ever fished in. Still makes me chuckle to remember Carver's shanty rig


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Still makes me chuckle to remember Carver's shanty rig


 that was classic,man.LOL.
i was so cold and wet i just cut my rainsuit off with a buck knife and threw it away 
if it gets nasty this year,we'll put the top on fred's boat and take it.we'll also take a heater along


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I dought if we'll see anything that bad again. It was one of the worse weather fishing trips I have ever been on.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Misfit (Rick) and Fred. Boat #2 thanks guys.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm in. Just paid for it. Probably me and Lily, but might be Wayne if he isn't working.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

OK Steve you'll be boat #3 Thanks.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> OK Steve you'll be boat #3 Thanks.


oh boy................just don't run over me with that ranger,on the blast off 

thanks,dale.see you saturday.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

4. ShakeDown & Big Daddy - BIG FISH
5. Sowbelly & Fishslim - BIG FISH

WOOOOT


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll be fishing the tourney again with my brother. Last couple of years were a blast, even though everyone is still drying clothes from the first one.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

OKAY, ive been trying to pay with paypal for 10 min now, its saying the Email # is wrong, ant to contact the seller, Both of the acounts have the same e mail ###. Mod please help!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

it's being woked on,bob.hopefully you'll get fixed up asap.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Anyone with a nice boat that needs an experienced Delaware guide I will (for a small fee) be your partner 

i will bring the minnows


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob,

I just checked it and it worked for me. If you want to do it manually, use [email protected] as the send to address. I know we've had others pay via paypal on the tournament page with no issues.

Let me know if there's any more problems.


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

sounds good, how far of a drive from cinti.?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> sounds good, how far of a drive from cinti.?


my guess is 2-2 1/2 hours depending on your exact location.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i had to send it via email because it says the email # is still not matching, owell, but payment sent.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

6. Ron Kasper & Bob Kasper - BIG FISH
7. Mark Boyer & Mike Boyer - BIG FISH
8. Robert Beverly (single) - BIG FISH
9. Dennis Stone & Katie Stone - BIG FISH

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

team wave warrior/billybob7059 will be back to defend our 06' big fish/4th place finish...will paypal our entry first of the week!!!


----------



## Dawg48 (Jan 2, 2007)

ShakeDown

How many entries did you have last year.

Left PM for you

Later
Dawg48 :B


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Dawg48 said:


> ShakeDown
> 
> How many entries did you have last year.
> 
> ...


i'm thinking 45+...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I think WW nailed it...45 teams, 32 of which pre-registered and the rest registered the day of the tournament.

I believe (stretch or dale would know better) that our permit is only good for 50 boats?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I have a open seat in my 14' boat, its not much but it floats, if any shore angler wants to hook up.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Our permit is for 50 boats as Shake said. Better get signed up if you want an early number. This thing will fill up fast.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

My Registration is in the Mail hope me and Dad does better than last year.Lots of small ones last year but A relly nice day on the water.Good luck to all.


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

Would my wife have to be a member to be my partner? I've never fished ANY kind of tourney before, I'm kinda ascared!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

No she does not. remember this is a fun tournament. After the tournament we are planning on having hotdogs and such. She's more than welcome to join us.


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

Ok, cool, just gotta check the work schedule, etc.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

If I remember correctly, the first crappie tourney this site put on was a HUGE success despite bone chilling temps and sleet. It was held at Delaware also I do believe. Great time. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

attention OGF staff just downloaded the release form from the OGF Crappie Tourny and it is last years form with a different address. i am going to crooss out the date and the year and put this years date and year on it and send my check in with it is the Reed Rd. address the correct address or is the Sawmill Rd. the right one. i would use Pay Pal but hate to use it for one thing a year.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I have already sent mine to the address on the release. what should I do.Will it be sent back?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Shouldn't be a problem, as our mail is being forwarded. When did you send it and what's the "True" name on the entry? I'll watch for it. 
Send it to our new Address if the download says Sawmill Rd.
Our new address is:
4719 Reed Rd. #304
olumbus, Ohio 43220


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

thanx Dale i'll use the Reed Rd. address put the check in the mail tonite.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey DaleM I put my entry in the mail on 2/13/07. The name on it will be Tim Markel.


----------



## neagles (Aug 11, 2006)

Where do i get a entry form


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

If you go to post #1 in this thread there is a link to all the details and a online registration form.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Just wondering if my Entry made it to anyone yet? The name will be Tim Markel.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

tim,
go to the first page, your name is there


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Thank you I need to wake up I guss.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

If any boat owner is interested in a partner send me a pm. Love crappie fishin but afraid my canoe won't give much of an advantage.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

If I sign up now and I want to change my 2nd angler is that okay?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

You should be recieving my payment. I just paid with PayPal. Looking forward to fishing the tournament. I haven't fished one of these yet.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Just checked PayPal and my payment is set to clear on March 5th. Let me know when you recieve payment.

Thanks and looking forward to fishing in the tournament.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll let you know when it clears. And-- yes you can change partners if you wish.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a ? on the big fish challenge... Is it the biggest crappie or any other fish? just checking to see if I want to put into it if I am only going to be fishing for crappie.....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

big crappie only.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

thanx misfit!!!!! now I just have to force myself away from erie to do the tourney!!!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ah,you can pull yourself away for a day


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

If anybody has a boat and would like a partner, PM me and let me know. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

How is the shorefishing? My brother and I were thinking about coming but we would have to wade from shore.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

just sent my entry paypal and it was added faster than i could get back here!!!! TEAM WAVE WARRIOR/BILLYBOB7059 WILL DEFEND OUR 06'BIG FISH/4TH PLACE FINISH!!! come on may!!!!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I just had a conflict with this date and now won't be able to fish it. What is your policy on Money Back? If you don't give money back, that is okay I will try to find someone to fish in my place but I am the one with the boat. 

Sorry about that!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Check your PM's info sent. Sorry to hear you won't be in it.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Dale!
Littl'Joe and I Just sent in our entry. Looking forward to the tournament. I will take a few pictures if it is OK with the OGF Crew. No problem either way..... Thanks, Stan


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Stan. Click away my friend, we will apreciate it.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

As Rumi said click away. Feel free to take as many as possible.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Will there be any OGF gear on sale at the Tournament??


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Guys!!
OK,, Will do..... Josie reminded me yesterday that she wanted to go if she can get the day off. (She manages a clothing store in Athens) She really likes to set the hook on those slabs. 
Stan


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Is there anyone fishing in a little plastic boat? Me and a buddy are interested in this tournament but I don't want to look like a dork launching my 10' Pelican with a fish basket throwed over the side for a tournament with a bunch of bass boats.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hey bassblaster.your little boat should fit right in.you oughta see what some guys show up with


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice ride misfit....if that aint ******* then I don't know what is!!!!

Count us in then. Gonna register right now!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hahaha...believe it or not folks, but that fine craft was owned by the Director of Central Ohio B.A.I.T


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yep.leave it to a bass fisherman to come up with something like that

sorry phil.couldn't resist the pic,LOL.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Are there any bait shops around the lake that will be open that early to get minnies?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yep.just south of the lake.hard to miss cause the lot will be full that morning


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

here's also a shop north of the lake.west of 23 on rt. 229.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Great, thanks!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Shakedown......did you get my entry? I sent it yesterday via paypal and recieved a reciept for payment allready but I havn't been listed yet. Just want to make sure theres not some problem with my payment. Thanks.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

BassBlaster said:


> Is there anyone fishing in a little plastic boat? Me and a buddy are interested in this tournament but I don't want to look like a dork launching my 10' Pelican with a fish basket throwed over the side for a tournament with a bunch of bass boats.


dont worry b.b. i'll be in a 12' alum. v...took 4th overall and big fish in it last year(first time EVER on that lake!) bring what you have as this is more braggin' rights than $$$$ although the $$$ in nice too!!!!:B


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

18. Dennis Collier & Jason Schulze - Big Fish

Gotcha man. Good luck!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Just sent my payment via paypal , Cant wait till the tournament , Does Del. Lake have a website I can check out??? I know nothing about the lake.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There should be a map of Delaware on the ODNR site....

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/lakemaps/Delaware&#37;20Lake Fishing Map.htm


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

21 teams and counting. Won't be long so get your entries in fast. first 25 goes out on the first flight. Should be a great time again.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

My wife and I are in. Watch out boys, the 'ol girl is a crappie magnet.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

First flight...LOL, I bet the last boat in the second flight beats me to my spot. Maybe I can get one of the bass boat guys to tow me across the lake, lol.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

First 25 are in. Next 25 start the second flight. Gettin' closer guys, better get in as we are limited to 50  boats.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just posted entry #29. Times getting closer guys, we are filling the second flight. If you want in the top of the second flight get your entry sent in. Also remember we are liminted to 50 teams.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey now guys ! That thing served its purpose ! It kept me as well as my daughter dry for the day . To bad the fishing wasnt working out for us that day . What a bass fisherman wont come up with in a short time to keep out on the water ! LOL To bad it was a big sail ! Good luck out there this year folks . This is one event that you dont want to miss . Get those entries in asap so that you are not left out . These spots go faster and faster every year !


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hehehe Phil. Was wondering how long it would take you to see that!

Forever etched into my memory, that contraption is - Yoda


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Phil Carver said:


> Hey now guys ! That thing served its purpose ! It kept me as well as my daughter dry for the day . To bad the fishing wasnt working out for us that day . What a bass fisherman wont come up with in a short time to keep out on the water ! LOL To bad it was a big sail ! Good luck out there this year folks . This is one event that you dont want to miss . Get those entries in asap so that you are not left out . These spots go faster and faster every year !



That big blue contraption you had on your boat that day always makes me laugh when I think about it. I just remember my partner saying to me the following...."I don't know if it's the hypothermia setting in or what but can you tell me what the hell that thing is coming across the water!"


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Just sent my payment in,see ya all there.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Ahhh, the memories come flooding in...

We should have had the tournament this weekend so we could re-live the experience!!! LOL!!!

Man, it's COLD out today!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> We should have had the tournament this weekend so we could re-live the experience!!! LOL!!!


 you might have been fishing alone 
i'm not sure if i've ever dried out or quit shivering from that trip,LOL.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

One month from today!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

35. Charles Huston & George Andrews -Big Fish


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a couple buddies that are interested in fishing but won't know for sure untill closer to the date. I'm sure it will be full before the actual date so I was wondering, you are only permitted to have 50 boats but the entry also says you may fish from the bank. If you fill up with boats are you going to allow bank fisherman beyond the 50 teams? I'm not sure they will even be interested in fishing from the bank but thought I would ask just in case.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If they want in have them show up we'll work it out so they can fish. 
There are are some of the owners signed up that we can move around to make sure we are covered. Also remember if they wait until the pre sign up ends it will cost them $10.00 per team more.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Okay, thanks Dale.....just a few more weeks, can't wait!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Al Wilcox--- PM me as you did not complete the form properly. Got your entry but needs corrected.


** just so it is clear, both team members *MUST* pay for big fish , One can not pay if it is a 2- man team. This is a team, entry not a single person entry. **


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't plan on fishing the tourney but I am interested in volunteering. Let me know what I can do to help. I live relatively close to Delaware Res.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Stop by and you can help us set up or tear down. We hope to have hot dogs, chips etc. afterwards. I'm sure we'd find a job for you.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Dale, were going to be down there camping that weekend and Dee said she would be glad to help out with anything you and Rumi needs while the guys are out fishing!!!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That will be great. I'll be out on the water some but there will be guys around all day.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Dale, ill be fishing with (chris cfish102) as soonas he sends in his payment.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Great Bob, thank Dee for us. 
I'll be out on the lake a good bit also.
We keep in touch with each other via cell phones for needs and such.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Crappie Open is FAST approaching! With the warm weather, the fish should be HOT too!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

My buddy that originally signed up to fish with me will not be able to make it so another buddy will be fishing with me. I am boat 18. My new partner is James Doughty instead of Jason Schulze


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll make the change. See you there.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Dale, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

misfit said:


> oh boy................just don't run over me with that ranger,on the blast off
> 
> thanks,dale.see you saturday.


Took the boat over to Ty, the Motorguide dealer in Westerville yesterday. Know who I mean? Man he knows his stuff for sure. Yeah, Wayne hooked up the 2 trolling motors but the way he had them it was only 12V. Ty ran some tests with the OHM meter and jumped a couple of wires and BAM it was done.

Now I can at least troll at 2.8 mph on the GPS. C'Mon Crappie:B


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

TY is a good dude. Knows his trolling motors for sure!

remember the old boat things store?


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

LittleKing and I will be there. Just sent payment via Paypal.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

40 so far! We're capped @ 50!

Just a heads up...OGF will be providing FREE hotdogs during weigh-in.

Big Daddy will also be making everyone famous


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, I'll try.

I'll be bringing the camera down to videotape some of the event, from launch to weigh in, for a future story on WKYC TV 3 out of Cleveland. There are major developments happening with that, and I can't divulge it totally, but if everything goes to plan, it won't be long and you'll see just how big a deal it is. 

So, yes, there is a very good chance you may be on TV at some point, and the stories will also run on the web so everyone can see them.

Pray for nice weather!!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm prayin Big Daddy. I've been amped up for this since I entered. I finally got me a little boat and I've been on Crappie for over a month now (just not on Delaware). I just hope I don't get run over after launch. LOL. Should be fun, can't wait.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Video camera eh?

*You did see the part about me and Littleking signing up, right? I hope Big Daddy brings one of those "beautifying" lenses or it might not be fit to air to the general public.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Hope the lake cleans up some between now and then. That lake can be tough with high muddy water. It can also be a tough cold front lake. That I am just a lousy fisherman in those conditions so I'll be praying for high pressure and stable weather pattern for that weekend.

CG


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

41!! 9 more to goooooo.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Cut off is at 50 teams, better hurry!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Just to be clear there is no fishing permitted for tourney entrants 1 week from tomorrow(5/11). Is this correct?

CG


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

correct.no fishing next friday.hopefully i can get up there on thursday


----------



## cfish102 (May 21, 2004)

Hey dale or Shakedown I'm paid up and paired up with steelheadbob. I'm shown in the 38th spot on my own, just thought I'd let you know.


Chris


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

cfish102 said:


> Hey dale or Shakedown I'm paid up and paired up with steelheadbob. I'm shown in the 38th spot on my own, just thought I'd let you know.
> 
> 
> Chris



Where is steelheadbob on the list, what number?

Thanks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

To those of you fishing the Crappie tourney.

The sign-in area will be beside the concessions area.

You will need to check-in, and complete the release form prior to us giving you a boat number card. You may then have your boat checked and launch.

You can greatly expedite this process by completing this form prior to your arrival and bringing it with you. We can not issue a boat card without this release form being completed. You can not get your boat inspected without a boat card.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/crappieforms/2006ogfcrappie.rtf

At 7:00 we will send you out by boat # in the order than you registered for the tourney.

When you return to the dock, PLEASE bring your boat card with your team number on it to the scale with the 10 fish you want to weigh.

We really appreciate your cooperation, it just makes it easier for everyone.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My partner and I plan to fish from a canoe. I assume we will need a boat number. Also, we plan to launch at St Rt 229. Will this be a problem? Will we have to remain at the marina until 7am? Just curious as it would be better to know in advance. Thanks guys.

CG


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Now I am confused. I pre-registered and so didn't I already sign the release form when I mailed it in with payment? Is there another form? If that's the case then I can't find it.

CG


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Crittergetter,

Yes, you will need a boat number card.

I will give you a card when you check in and have signed the release form.

You will need to remain a the marina until your starting number is called and you must be back to the marina by 3 PM or subject to the late penalty.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Had to adjust boat nums slightly to reflect a clerical error, as well as a withdrawn team.

Some of you now have a slightly higher boat number, depending on what position you had prior!!!

40 teams, 10 to go, ONE WEEK FROM TOMORROW


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I printed the release but it has last years date on it. Is it okay to just change the date and sign this one? Also I was told if I didn't get minnows the night before that I may not get any. Is there another bait shop in the area just in case? I'm not sure I can keep minnies alive over night and all day. Thanks.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

bassblaster,there is a baitshop north of the lake off rt.23.
if you're heading north,go past the lake and turn left at rt. 229.i believe the baitshop will be on your right as you get into the little burg.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Crittergetter,

If you printed and sent in the release form in the mail all is good. You just stop by check in and get your number card.

bassblaster,

We realized today that that release form that I linked was last years. We are going to fix that tonight. If you have already printed the old one, it will be OK


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks misfit. Do you know if they are opened that early?





Crittergitter, thanks for bringing the canoe. I'm bringing my little plastic Pelican. Now maybe I won't be the only one getting run over at launch, lol!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that,i can't tell you,but i think so.can't remember the name either


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Lundy, thanks I'll just print another off after it is fixed. No big deal!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

bassblaster,check your pm's.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Fixed!! Sorry about the confusion.

A reminder...pre-registration ends THIS MONDAY 5/7 at midnight. After which, you must register the day of the event.


----------



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

Norton Sporting Goods
100 Norton Rd
Waldo, OH 43356

(740) 726-2616

Not sure what time it opens, but i want to say 7am, could be 6am though.

and a link for a google map to boot...

http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=...1165451432866&sa=X&oi=local&ct=authority&cd=1


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

What campsite would be a good one. I'll be coming from Dayton and would like to camp next to a OGF'er if possible. I'll be tenting it or might just sleep in the back of my truck.... Maybe somebody to keep an eye on my boat for a quick trip to stuff-mart. Thanks for any help.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The bait store is in Obie Marathon Station just South of the Lake area. We will have someone there as well. They will be open for business early, we suggest you stop by there to get your minnows etc.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

42 teams as of today. That means only 8 left. better get them in FAST!!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Man Im really gettin pumped up for this!!! Are they going to have enough minnows to supply everyone??? And how long of a drive is Deleware lake from Newark Area??


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

depending how close to newark you are,my guess is 80-90 minutes.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I will be coming from St. Louisville..


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Due to breaking my hand this week end not sure if I'll be able to fish the tourney. May have to have it pinned,will know more after I see another doctor. Can someone else take my place if I can't make it? We're paid up and I'm going to see how I can cast,can't tie any knots that's for sure. Guess I could let my partner do all the work.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

riverwader,that time should be real close,based on going rt. 37.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Rattle:
If you can't fish someone else can take your place. Hope you don't need it pinned. Been there done that. Not a nice thing to go through. Get better anyway.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Pre-registration ends tonight @ midnight!!!

After tonight, all late/ramp entries are subject to $5 per person late fee. All checks must be postmarked by 5/7/07 and cleared by the day of the tourney!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

DaleM said:


> Rattle:
> If you can't fish someone else can take your place. Hope you don't need it pinned. Been there done that. Not a nice thing to go through. Get better anyway.


i think he'll make it!!! we said to heck with the doctor...i'll run a few 3'' deck screws in it tell him ''take 2 beers and cal me in the morning'' and all will be FINE!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

"...i'll run a few 3'' deck screws..."

The tourney rules do allow for said enhancements


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Re-strung the rods today... Ready to start reviewing the list of attendees to see who we're gonna whoop up on first...  

I always get pumped up for this event... Lots of fun, and this year, FOOD when it's all in the books!

Good luck to all and I'll see you there.:B


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Pre-registration is officially over. We have 8 spots left, which will be filled on a first come first serve basis this saturday morning. CASH ONLY, at Obee's Marathon on 23.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

team sumo will be there with bells on


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> team sumo will be there with bells on


LOL.you guys should win for best team weight.....................................for fishermen,not fish  
and you won't need the bells.we'll know you're coming when we feel the ground shake


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> Re-strung the rods today... Ready to start reviewing the list of attendees to see who we're gonna whoop up on first...
> 
> OOOOOOOHHHHHHHH you wish Carl, with my luck and Chris's talent for crappie fishing, if you guys need help filling your cooler, we can give you our left over's LOLOL


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

the weather for columbus== thunder storms thurs and friday, sunny sat. high low 80's for all three days!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Bob, you know why Chris catches all those fish? Who's driving the boat?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

misfit said:


> LOL.you guys should win for best team weight.....................................for fishermen,not fish
> and you won't need the bells.we'll know you're coming when we feel the ground shake


oh here we go now!

do you want to tie off to our boat at the dock? should help your paylaking abilities


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> do you want to tie off to our boat at the dock? should help your paylaking abilities


i always get entered early so i can be first to the docks.saves gas and i catch fish.
this time it's tourney rules of 50 feet instead of 150


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL. Good Luck to all.

I want to come check out the weight in and meet a few new people.





misfit said:


> i always get entered early so i can be first to the docks.saves gas and i catch fish.
> this time it's tourney rules of 50 feet instead of 150


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

misfit said:


> i always get entered early so i can be first to the docks.saves gas and i catch fish.
> this time it's tourney rules of 50 feet instead of 150


We'll be ready with tape measures and.......water balloons!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> We'll be ready with tape measures and.......water balloons!


bring plenty of water baloons.it's gonna be hot and a little cooling off will be apreciated


----------



## 10 more minutes (Feb 16, 2006)

will it be ok to change angler#2 to yings6, for bob schoonover will not be able to attend thanks 10 more minutes team #13


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

do we need to bring you some binoc's rick so you and toad can see the hooks to bait them  he he he he


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

no,i stole my wife's spare pair of bi-focals


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

he he he he


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

ShakeDown said:


> "...i'll run a few 3'' deck screws..."
> 
> The tourney rules do allow for said enhancements


Well going to have my hand pinned today and should know what I'll be dealing with by Friday. I' ve been working with it this way so you can bet I'll figure out a way to fish! See ya all there.I'll be the one with the cast.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Heads up!

Some boat numbers have been adjusted slightly to reflect cancellations. You might just have a lower boat number as a result, which you'll be notified of at the ramp when you sign in and receive your boat number card.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Got the hand pinned yesterday,it's sore as heck but going to give it a try. Only need one to out fish most people anyway,now counting to ten with one may be a problem. Going to be a good time and I can use my winnings to pay the doctor bills. Looking forward to it,see ya all there. I'll have my rod duct taped to my cast.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

ShakeDown,
My regular partner for the tourney tomorrow just went home sick from work, can I have another friend fill in for him tomorrow? his name would be Fred Parrott if it is allowed.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ron,that wont be a problem.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Lewis said:


> Ron,that wont be a problem.


Thanks Lewis,
I will change our form for tomorrow.
Ron


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thanks for the tourney, was great fun!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you had a good time man. Thanks to everyone who participated, and congrats to those who placed in the money.

We'll have the full results posted soon!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

littleking said:


> thanks for the tourney, was great fun!


Had fun also,didn't place in the money and the hand was some what painful but still was a good day.


----------

